# Cowan Lake Conditions



## VJhooked (Mar 15, 2017)

Is Cowan Lake still froze? Wednesday still had some ice...


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I went out on the kayak today. Only ice I saw was in the coves by the sailboat club and on that side in general from the wind. The wind blown stuff was broken up and noisy. Surface temp was between 40-41 but did see 39 once.


----------



## VJhooked (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for info. I will be heading out in the morning. Also be in a yak...


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

VJhooked said:


> Thanks for info. I will be heading out in the morning. Also be in a yak...


Good luck. I got the bass skunk. Probably should have brought a crappie rod too


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if the campground launch (north side of the lake) is open? Wanting to bring out my kayak tomorrow but don’t want to waste time going to that ramp if it’s closed.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I was at the campground ramp today. The lake is still real low and I could not launch my 16.5 foot sea nymph. Would be fine with a kayak


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I went from Cowan to Ceasars and got skunked.....again, really having a tough time catching crappie at CC right now, am open to suggestions through post or pm


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Harry. Im going to be targeting bass..expecting a skunk but who knows


----------



## deafoldman (Feb 5, 2020)

Any suggestions for bank fishing crappies, now that water level is coming up?


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

I fished Cowan yesterday and got skunked.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Matt Jackson said:


> I fished Cowan yesterday and got skunked.


I was there Friday and it was up a few feet from that. Still looks like chocolate milk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I stopped by to look today. Up a little and muddy


----------



## deafoldman (Feb 5, 2020)

Anybody catch crappies from shore near the Campground ramp?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Cowan is a mud puddle right now, but marina ramp is still open, and you can access the beach picnic area.


----------

